# Looking for traditional Judo school in St. Louis



## Forbs (Feb 8, 2015)

It seems every "school" I find trains at a mega gym and can't even quote their own monthly dues.

Can anyone help me locate a school in the St. Louis area (specifically east or central St. Louis, willing to commute if necessary though)? I have done a decent amount of online searching and have come up void.


Thanks!


----------



## Hanzou (Feb 8, 2015)

WTH is traditional Judo?


----------



## Forbs (Feb 9, 2015)

Translation = Not looking for an MMA school that has Judo in its curriculum.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 9, 2015)

Forbs said:


> Translation = Not looking for an MMA school that has Judo in its curriculum.


 What about a Judo school that has MMA in its curriculum?

The Kirkwood Judo Club has been in operation at various locations for more than 20 years. Pretty much just Judo.


----------



## Forbs (Feb 10, 2015)

Elder, I might be interested in that format. Can you please PM me info.


----------

